# secondary fermentation temperature and racking temperature



## corinth (Oct 18, 2013)

Once the initial fermentation is over and I move the wine to a secondary carboy and thereafter(fermentation has stopped), should the temperature of the carboys be kept at a certain temperature or range of temperature?

*Example*; concord grape wine made from grapes. yeast cote de Blanc, Temperature at fermentation 70-75 degrees. temperature of carboy after first racking due to high sedimentation is now from about 68 to 78 degrees.

If the yeast you use suggests a certain temperature for the grape variety that you are using and you keep it to that temperature, should your temperature of the carboys and future racking be kept at a certain temperature thereafter, even during the fining process?

Broad example: sweet white wines versus dry red wines.

As a beginner, your advice is invaluable

Thank you.


----------



## Duster (Oct 22, 2013)

you already touched on one key element during fermentation, Whites vs Reds. a general rule of thumb is the cooler the ferment the fruty the wine will be. Whits should be fermented at the lower end of your yeast strain, and reds can be somewhere mid range.
Now for storace (bulk ageing) What I recommend and what I do are two different things simple because I do not have a cellar.
I would recommend keeping both of them at a constant 65 to 68*F with as little fluctuation as possible. I end up dressing a carboy in a sweater to insulate, and sticking them in a closet in the inside (not against an outside wall) in the house.
This works well and I have not had any bad experiences doing this but I know it is not the preferred method.


----------



## salcoco (Oct 23, 2013)

any temp below 72 deg is fine after fermentation. the higher the temp the more degassing. I usually followed cellar temps and did not do anything extra.


----------



## corinth (Oct 23, 2013)

thank you for your expertise. I had read some info on this website and in some books that I have but what you both added, gave me a more definitive direction to proceed.
Thank you both very much.


----------

